# Composite Bleach Character vs Fate Grand Order servants



## svengali (May 3, 2018)

Location : Grand Canyon
Victory conditions : K.O or death
Bloodlust : off
Equipment : standard
Scenario 1 : no prep-time
Scenario 2 : both sides have 24h to prepare


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

The Quantum Timelock auto activates and prunes the world in which that thrash lands on since there's no future for it.


----------



## svengali (May 3, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The Quantum Timelock auto activates and prunes the world in which that thrash lands on since there's no future for it.


The Quantum what?


----------



## svengali (May 3, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Timelock


That sounds like something straight out of Doctor Who.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

Okay, thread over


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 3, 2018)

Composite bleach character doesn't die due to immortality/doggy capitansan immortality /edo/halo res/ichibei immortality, Valkyrie re, lille intangible/res/regen
With almighty and death dealing kicking in instantlyrics

But even before that there's wind's attack negation, znt NWSE, KS, Bambi's bombs, amor eyes, hazard dome, invisible nerves, being intangible, having balance, antithesis, forest cage, the fear, jail, sealing, clones, ice manip, magic negation, the love, zombie, the yourself so he will make clones that clone his opponents memories and powers, the mother fucking broken ass bookend inserting ones past into anything it cuts means you have rigged the battlefield, people and objects regardless inanimate or not...even changes the past of a future that was changed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

oh good Lord...


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

Doesnt matter, Bleach doesnt have anything to deal with top tiers. Tiamat has no concept of death and they cant bypass that. Goetia, Kiara, Saver, etc. F/GO top tiers have crazy hax resistance


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

Since when are Tiamat and the other beasts servants? And since when is Saver part of GO ? The only one you could make a case for is Kiara.  Not that it matters . Void Shiki is a servant . She asks the Root to boot that thrash out of existence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Void Shiki is a servant


We don't know how strong she is or what she can do. As a combatant her powers are  a giant "?", save for admitting she can't take Primate Murder in a fight.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 3, 2018)

The Beasts are a class of servant actually.



Thanks Grand Order?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

Sablés said:


> We don't know how strong she is or what she can do. As a combatant her powers are a giant "?", save for admitting she can't take Primate Murder in a fight.


I'm not speaking about her combative powers, i'm talking about her being a wish granting device,which she is even as a servant. 


Agent Washington said:


> The Beasts are a class of servant actually.


Yeah..which can't be summoned and are classified as a non-standard servant class.That seems like reaching to me but whatever if they can be included composite Belch gets fucked that much harder which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 3, 2018)

The fact that they already have cards with bond information in the game makes me wonder just how long they're going to be unsummonable. You can already summon Kiara who still has several beast skills active.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

Yeah, hence :


TYPE-Rey said:


> The only one you could make a case for is Kiara.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 3, 2018)

What about Fou?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

He kills Merlin first ...After that..who knows.
But seriously, untill he fully manifests,if he is even able  fto manifest anymore given the circumstances..there's not a lot of usage for him in battles unless you want to defaulty give him PM's  abbilities.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 3, 2018)

>Immortality
>like that stops Gil with Harpe or grandpa Hassan from shanking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2018)

King Hassan makes the bell tolls.


----------



## Kurou (May 3, 2018)

Sablés said:


> We don't know how strong she is or what she can do. As a combatant her powers are  a giant "?", save for admitting she can't take Primate Murder in a fight.




tbh tbf

The list of people that could take primate murder used to be a very short one


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2018)

Kurou said:


> tbh tbf
> 
> The list of people that could take primate murder used to be a very short one


Well, you're not wrong. I remember when Divine spirits used to be top shit. Now even some of the best of them are just your usual arc boss.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

I wonder how the top tiering should be treated now in Nasu Land. Types were and might still be the top shit but lately the Bodhisattva have had some really good showings ( Kiara having some solar system shenanigans with her NP, Saver being able to overide the entire Mooncel or hell even the descriptions of the Bodhisattva mentioning being able to affect solar systems and shit ). You also have anomalies like Kingprotea being able to grow to an universal scale and of course Void Shiki being the avatar of the Root and shit.
Gone are the days where Arc was considered the strongest being around


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I wonder how the top tiering should be treated now in Nasu Land. Types were and might still be the top shit but lately the Bodhisattva have had some really good showings ( Kiara having some solar system shenanigans with her NP, Saver being able to overide the entire Mooncel or hell even the descriptions of the Bodhisattva mentioning being able to affect solar systems and shit ). You also have anomalies like Kingprotea being able to grow to an universal scale and of course Void Shiki being the avatar of the Root and shit.
> Gone are the days where Arc was considered the strongest being around


Arc is still pretty beastly in her own right, iirc her authority is > the Mooncell

Also we have Velber shit to tale into account too, with whatever info Extella Link is going to give us


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

Arc doesn't curently  have what it takes  to dance with the high-top/god tiers and Velber curently doesn't have enough info on it to properly place it somewhere hence why i didn't include them .
Emphasis on "curently". Things might change as they do in Nasu land.


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2018)

>Grand/Order Servants

Literally wouldn't put it past the Gift + Grail amped Knights of the Round Table ending like 80% of Bleach alone.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Arc doesn't curently  have what it takes  to dance with the high-top/god tiers and Velber curently doesn't have enough info on it to properly place it somewhere hence why i didn't include them .
> Emphasis on "curently". Things might change as they do in Nasu land.


Full power fragments can reach Amaterasu levels and even they cant fuck with the main body. It eats stars/planets anything that it comes across.

We just need more info on Velber


----------



## Xhominid (May 3, 2018)

Agent Washington said:


> The fact that they already have cards with bond information in the game makes me wonder just how long they're going to be unsummonable. You can already summon Kiara who still has several beast skills active.



That's not even the worst part...that's her HOLDING BACK to keep up with the vow that she won't basically fuck everyone up as long as you stay straight(aka not fall into her charms). There's a massively high chance that even with her as a fragment, she could end up being a massive threat all over again.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 3, 2018)

We don't know how they reach that level, please stop jumping the gun before I put my fist through my monitor and strangle people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhominid (May 3, 2018)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> We don't know how they reach that level, please stop jumping the gun before I put my fist through my monitor and strangle people



All I'm doing is pointing out how ridiculous Beasts are if we are going to place them as Servants.
And even then, if we add in Solomon, it's basically a wash for Composite Bleach as the man is just broken.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 3, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> We just need more info on Velber


Which is what i said. Rob also put it nicely. Not good to jump the gun when lacking major info.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 3, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Doesnt matter, Bleach doesnt have anything to deal with top tiers. Tiamat has no concept of death and they cant bypass that. Goetia, Kiara, Saver, etc. F/GO top tiers have crazy hax resistance



They can just erase all her powers while the servants can't perceive the thing (because of basically erasing itself from reality) , and any skill that they need to activate is useless.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They can just erase all her powers while the servants can't perceive the thing (because of basically erasing itself from reality) , and any skill that they need to activate is useless.


 

Im all for supporting Bleach, but they are heavily out classed here.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 3, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im all for supporting Bleach, but they are heavily out classed here



Individually sure but this is the fanfic composite version with all the hax abilities that make it near unkillable.

The beast where defeated in GO, and no servant within the standar clases can even win against Ywach alone aside from the lightspeed servants from the extra videogames

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Individually sure but this is the fanfic composite version with all the hax abilities that make it near unkillable.


Uh not really?

And composite hurts here much more than it helps with the various hax even regular servants possess, not getting into grands. All that gets directed to a single target.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Individually sure but this is the fanfic composite version with all the hax abilities that make it near unkillable.
> 
> The beast where defeated in GO, and no servant within the standar clases can even win against Ywach alone aside from the lightspeed servants from the extra videogames


You don’t realize how broken Authority is in Type Moon shit do you? Its almost a catch-all fuck you to anything your opponent has


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 3, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Uh not really?
> 
> And composite hurts here much more than it helps with the various hax even regular servants possess, not getting into grands. All that gets directed to a single target.



What hax? Even if they land the MEoDP or KH kill hit the Bleach thing would just change himself with himself from a diferent timeline (like when Ywach got erased)

And they have to land those attacks on something they can't perceive, remember or tag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2018)

Oh god Bleach wankers still exist

George can turn the composite Clorax scum into a dragon shit and then have one of the dragon slayers like Lancelot or Sumani kill them instantly


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Oh god Bleach wankers still exist
> 
> George can turn the composite Clorax scum into a dragon shit and then have one of the dragon slayers like Lancelot or Sumani kill them instantly



Okay let's not wank the Fate side either...George can practically kick their ass on his own, I highly doubt Lancelot or Siegfried can kill a Dragon instantly(not doubting their power especially Siegfried, but you are acting as if George is some bitch when he was so broken, he couldn't be in Apocrypha for that reason).


----------



## MrTeitoku (May 4, 2018)

I don't want to sound like a wanker, but why would George hax work on compBleach character when we saw that Almighty can negate more potent hax like Ichimonji?

Why do we assume that all fate hax will work but none of Bleach ones?

I'm just curious about it, as I like both the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

MrTeitoku said:


> I don't want to sound like a wanker, but why would George hax work on compBleach character when we saw that Almighty can negate more potent hax like Ichimonji?
> 
> Why do we assume that all fate hax will work but none of Bleach ones?
> 
> I'm just curious about it, as I like both the same



That is a good question, but it probably has to do more with the "Authority" thing people was talking about earlier...as I'm still new to the deep Fate Lore.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 4, 2018)

KH just kills the concept of Almighty and there you go

Done and Done


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You don’t realize how broken Authority is in Type Moon shit do you? Its almost a catch-all fuck you to anything your opponent has



By far the most broken thing they have is BB using reality warping based invulnerability.

But even that might not be enough, even if she was the same as a servant.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I have no clue what I'm talking about

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> KH just kills the concept of Almighty and there you go
> 
> Done and Done



I forgot King Hassan can kill concepts, whoops.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> I forgot King Hassan can kill concepts, whoops.



He will never land that attack, and Ywach powers where erased before they where activated, but they overpowered the name technique because they are somewhat independent from the Quincy.

Like activating after he was already dead.


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2018)

Solomon goes back in time and trips his mother down the stairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Qinglong said:


> Solomon goes back in time and trips his mother down the stairs


He is not a servant though, he is a grand servant, that's very different.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Can anyone hear something in the distance ? It almost sounds like...the sound of a bell.
I wonder what that means for the Belch monstrosity...


----------



## Porshion (May 4, 2018)

Solomon is not a Grand though. At best you could say hes a possible candidate for it. That stuff with Grand turns out to be a lie Goetia pulled out to trick you in London.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Can anyone hear something in the distance ? It almost sounds like...the sound of a bell.
> I wonder what that means for the Belch monstrosity...


How is King Hassan going to kill a being who can :
-See multiples futures
-Warp reality
-Redirect any damages done to it
-Control anything his nerves touch
-Create illusions
-Get stronger via damages


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

By killing those abbilities with conceptual shit that Belch has no answer for. Simple.
You should stop sucking Allmighty 's dick so much. It was proven that it heavily contradicts itself in it's showings.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> By killing those abbilities with conceptual shit that Belch has no answer for. Simple.
> You should stop sucking Allmighty 's dick so much. It was proven that it heavily contradicts itself in it's showings.


The composite Bleach character will see that coming and turn Hassan into cookies. Simple and efficient.
You are underestimating the light of Bleach.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

> see that comming
> while fighting dozens and dozens of other people
>while the Servants themselves having multiple people with clairvoyance that shits on Yhwach 
>while Fate is having tons of other deadly haxx shit at their disposall
>While Fate having much better reality warping than Belch
Yeah ok. Belch dick sucking never stops.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> > while fighting dozens and dozens of other people


That just make them easier to hit.


TYPE-Rey said:


> >while the Servants themselves having multiple people with clairvoyance that shits on Yhwach


To the level of seeing multiple futures? Doubt it.


TYPE-Rey said:


> >While Fate having much better reality warping than Belch


When?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

svengali said:


> That just make them easier to hit



Yeah.. i don't have the energy for this kind of bullshit.I'm out.


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

>Youwack dies like a bitch to a Qincy arrow and gets cut down and dies
>"reality warping with Almighty"

Autism to delude oneself this much into thinking that's what Almighty does

Its like a far shittier, less comprehensive, much more limited version of Shatterpoints and there's nothing about it that does a lick of difference against high or top tier Servants with exotic abilities like King Hassan who can erase communications, nullify and remove the concept of immortality or bestow death on people


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> >Youwack dies like a bitch to a Qincy arrow and gets cut down and dies
> >"reality warping with Almighty"


Kubo couldn't think of a logical way to get rid of Yhwach so he came up whith a plot powered arrow.
Aizen even being able to trick Yhwach is PIS.
Also, The Almighty doesn't warp reality, Gremmy's power does.


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

Gremmy's "reality warping" is garbage tier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Gremmy's "reality warping" is garbage tier


Cool story, but servants still have no answer to Hitsugaya's bankai, Zommari Brujeria, The Miracle, The Balance or Ichimonji.


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

Cool story, but they do.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Cool story, but they do.


No, they don't.


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

Cool story bro.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Someone hasn't heard of  shit like Akhilleus Kosmos,Avalon,Thrice Setting Sun,Twin Arm Crunch, Solomon's Ring or Karna's armor. And this is just shit on the top of my head.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Someone hasn't heard of  shit like Akhilleus Kosmos,Avalon,Thrice Setting Sun,Twin Arm Crunch, Solomon's Ring or Karna's armor. And this is just shit on the top of my head.


Back for more? It seems my flawless arguments can't get trough your thick skull.
The Almighty + Hyorinmaru +Ichimonji = none of the servants can use their noble phantasms anymore.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Ok...i'll bite again. Why not.
Someone asks Void Shiki for a wish. That wish is to erase Composite Belch out of existence and hell the whole fucking series. Shiki,like the sweet older sister that she is, complies ,has a nice talk with the Root and Belch stops existing.
GG.
Cool story as Fang would say.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Ok...i'll bite again. Why not.
> Someone asks Void Shiki for a wish. That wish is to erase Composite Belch out of existence and hell the whole fucking series. Shiki,like the sweet older sister that she is, complies ,has a nice talk with the Root and Belch stops existing.
> GG.
> Cool story as Fang would say.


Too bad Void Shiki ain't a servant, only regular Shiki is.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

svengali said:


> Too bad Void Shiki ain't a servant, only regular Shiki is.


Wrong.Try again.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Wrong.Try again.


I looked at her profile and the only that imply she is the Void avatar is a passive skill named "Connection to the Root".


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Cool, and ?


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Cool, and ?


You still have to prove that servant Shiki= Void Shiki.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Are you retarded ?
So it's not enough that one if her skills is called literally " Connection to the Root". Which the other version of Shiki doesn't have but i also have to fucking explain to you that Saber Shiki is Shiki's third personality... the one that's connected to the Void ? Something that we knew for years ? 
*Root Connection: A*
That is something which arose from「　」and follows up to「　」. 
Divided at the two polarities, circulating with the four symbols, assembling the eight trigrams; the one that lays the principle of the world.
The two polarities refers to the yin-yang denoted by the taijitu*.
Her name comes from the "shiki" of suushiki**, the "shiki" of shikigami.

I*n other words, the mark of an almighty wish-machine*.
For those who possess this Skill, regular parameters become meaningless

If Shiki Ryougi is the girl known as 「Shiki」, then this person is the woman known as「Shiki Ryougi」

The personality of the body itself, embodying 「 」 that represents the beginning.

She slumbers within Shiki from her birth to her death.

Shiki can't perceive 「Shiki Ryougi」, and 「Shiki Ryougi」 will never take Shiki's place.

If you want ..i can also bring up the original jap text .


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

If not Shiki, then Hassan, if not Hassan then Solomon.
LAWLmighty and it's bullshit won't save the fanfic Belch character.
This time i'm really out. 
Fuck my boredom and fuck this shit.


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Are you retarded ?
> So it's not enough that one if her skills is called literally " Connection to the Root". Which the other version of Shiki doesn't have but i also have to fucking explain to you that Saber Shiki is Shiki's third personality... the one that's connected to the Void ? Something that we knew for years ?
> *Root Connection: A*
> That is something which arose from「　」and follows up to「　」.
> ...


How come Shiki is even summonable as a servant? Why the protagonists don't use her to just kill Goetia and co?


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

Shiki is probably completely immune to Youwack's Almighty anyways.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 4, 2018)

svengali said:


> How come Shiki is even summonable as a servant? Why the protagonists don't use her to just kill Goetia and co?


Because plot? Pretty sure Saber Shiki is an event anyway


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 4, 2018)

Can someone explain the power of the Nasuverse and their hax?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Can someone explain the power of the Nasuverse and their hax?


There's way too much to explain because there are a lot of chars with diverse powers and  a lot of versions. I'm just gonna give ya some of the impresive stuff.
-Being able to grow to an universal scale
-Planetary rality-warping
-The ability to conceptualy kill shit ( like comunications or ilness or giving someone the concept of death)
-Time travel
-FTL mand MFTl speeds for Extra chars
-The ability to incinerate human history and it's timelines
-Beings that don't have the concept of death
-The ability to be backed up by the planet
-The ability to BFR oneself into a dimension that lietarally no one can get into for defensive purposes
-Wish granting devices that can create OP servants or sink countries
-Pseudo black-holes being used
-Mini-suns being used
-Calirvoyance (seeing into the future and past) (much better than Allmighy)
-causality reversal
Dimension traveling
-Time Manipulaiton
Soul fuck
Intang
Mind fuck
Strong Poisons
Presence concealment
Abiltiy to revive oneself
etc..etc. There's much much more but that's some of the things they can do
Strictly speaking for DC..the top  and god tiers sit between plaent and possibly Solar System lvl
and across the whole Nasuverse shit like razing continents is nothing special.
There's much more but this is just some of the shit they can do.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> There's way too much to explain because there are a lot of chars with diverse powers and  a lot of versions. I'm just gonna give ya some of the impresive stuff.
> -Being able to grow to an universal scale
> -Planetary rality-warping
> -The ability to conceptualy kill shit ( like comunications or ilness or giving someone the concept of death)
> ...


78%of that is in bleach in one form or another but yeah chocolates are chocolate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> 78%of that is in bleach in one form or another but yeah chocolates are chocolate


That's like 40 % of the total of haxx Nasuland has at their disposall. I haven't mentioned shit like tiemestop...nigh endless regen,ability nullification and others among others.
There's literally no contest here .
Any FTL servant with some haxx can  probably solo the verse .


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> That's like 40 % of the total of haxx Nasuland has at their disposall. I haven't mentioned shit like tiemestop...nigh endless regen,ability nullification and others among others.
> There's literally no contest here .


I said chocolate boi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

How about you speak plain fucking english ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> There's way too much to explain because there are a lot of chars with diverse powers and  a lot of versions. I'm just gonna give ya some of the impresive stuff.
> -*Being able to grow to an universal scale
> -Planetary rality-warping*
> -The ability to conceptualy kill shit ( like comunications or ilness or giving someone the concept of death)
> ...


Little bit more info there m8
Sorry


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> How about you speak plain fucking english ?


He says they get turn into chocolate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Little bit more info there m8
> Sorry


Sorry that's all i'm gonna do. I'd have to write an essay to put all of that shit into context.


Claudio Swiss said:


> He says they get turn into chocolate


Shit tier b8

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2018)

Tamamo can destroy the universe, proof me wrong

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

The real problem is that servants need to activate their NP and land the attacks, which they can't do because of Vanishing Point, Almighty and all the other defensive hax, and even if they can land the attacks 90% of them are useless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 4, 2018)

The Visionary, Almighty, Antihesis, The Balance, Book of the End and True Name Manipulation and more all in one person.

lord

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

By the logic that the Bleach fandom operates under statements are all that is needed to accept something. Even if a thot says those things. No need to prove you wrong Qing, you've just confirmed multiversal Tamamo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2018)

King Hassan can literally remove the powers of everyone in Clorax. That's all that you need, Swiss. Youwack's Almighty? Severed. Regenerative powers? Severed. Other bullshit? Severed. He basically has some version of Shiki's Mystic Eyes of Death Perception.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

Na he gets cucked by wind, clones pull yourself, start up xaxis almighty hazard compustury


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> does he have to leave the battlefield to go back in time?


Going in time means in itself leaving the battlefield. It doesn;t matter as long as a char can come back. It doesn't constitute as BFR if that's your point.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> does he have to leave the battlefield to go back in time?
> 
> is this ability retroactive?


Composite bleach man has already been there with bookend gg ck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

I already told you guys that King Hassan can't do shit. CBC can fuck him up with just the Almighty and Gremmy reality warping.
Or he could just nullify his powers with Hyorinmaru or Ichimonji.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

The real problem is that the composite is basically the soul king, we don't know when it was born or created. And Pernida is a fucking hand.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 4, 2018)

Aoko kicks for everyone


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The real problem is that the composite is basically the soul king, we don't know when it was born or created. And Pernida is a fucking hand.


Having your projectiles bounce off non targets and speed up after bounce is a bitch on top of anything you touch or touch you or your invisible nervous system which has godly range instafucks.
Being broken or cut only makes more clones that evolves to the opponent 

And if that isn't enough the amount of invisible fuckery is crazy Urahara bankai, hazard rings I remember someone who's deal was invisible attacks in another msnga shit was lit was till you figured out how


----------



## MrTeitoku (May 4, 2018)

Still don't know why the Almighty can't negate some of the hax. I don't mean timetravel and such, because well duh (technicaly Book of The End could help with that but that's another matter). Almighty could negate taking one's name and turning into an almost mindless ant. Comp!Bleach character can also steal abilities and powers, is intangible, ignores durability, can make reishi/prana toxic, negate it's death, turn their bones into cookies, send them to space, use sword that is as hot as a center of the sun and can control 5 senses.

Is also Country/Continent? level, with mach 5k speed and reactions so he could easly defeat some servants so lets not wank the other side too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> And if that isn't enough the amount of invisible fuckery is crazy Urahara bankai, hazard rings I remember someone who's deal was invisible attacks in another msnga shit was lit was till you figured out how



There's also the Compulsory+ Balance combo which makes clones at the same time it reflects all damage x2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

> Wank
>Fate side has small continental to planet lvl threats and that's not taking the Beasts or the Budhas into account.
How about you nigs make some reasearch before screaming wank and shit ?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> There's also the Compulsory+ Balance combo which makes clones at the same time it reflects all damage x2


All the projectIles can enslave an enemy limb or body boi


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> All the projectIles can enslave an enemy limb or body boi



And they get poisoned or drugged every time they touch their blood
-Mayuri, Giselle.

Also slowed and accelerated time field- Barragan.

Askin can literally make mana or magic deadly.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

Bleach NLF shit never ceases to ammuse me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

Yeah well lille still isn't dead so there's that a dead ass angry intagibil


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> And they get poisoned or drugged every time they touch their blood
> -Mayuri, Askin, Giselle.
> 
> 
> Also slowed and accelerated time field- Barragan.


Dont forget Gabrielle Sayzel was a trip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTeitoku (May 4, 2018)

And that servants should and would win against Bleach character that's sure.

But let's not underestimate other side too, Comp!Bleach is quite broken too, so it could easly go up to a top tiers of servants. Where they would stop, quite brutaly as well

And sounding like a wanker wasn't my intention, so if I sound like that then I'm sorry


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Dont forget Gabrielle Sayzel was a trip




Kioka Suigetsu doen't have an activation anymore, can be used in anyone just because they where looking at Aizen.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

Fate strong but don't sleep on me spirit samurai hunters ya herd.


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2018)

Aizen gets shoved in nasty Vagoo, he stands no chance


----------



## MrTeitoku (May 4, 2018)

Well he wanted to ascend into Heaven
*Spoiler*: __ 



's hole


 after all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Fate strong but don't sleep on me spirit samurai hunters ya herd.



There's also the ghost nazis lead by Jesus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> There's also the ghost nazis lead by Jesus


Correction, they are lead by GOD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

There's also the soul king twin brother that has both arms and legs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

Ugh...
Guys seriously, I like Bleach, I like giving Bleach the benefit of the doubt because it seems to be the bigger whipping horse out of the HST which is already a whipping horse here...

But they do not stand a chance against anything within Fate. The Almighty isn't some massive get out of jail free card(Even if said Plot Arrow can only drain his powers for a second, The Almighty does not completely protect Yhwach from getting fucked with by illusions or mind hax, something plenty of Servants have), neither is Visionary(Again, very powerful ability...but it can affect you just as negatively) or Vanishing Point(for fuck sake, Yachiru was able to still remember and avoid his attacks because of sheer reflex and instinct, something MANY Fate Servants have in abundance).

You have King Hassan who can kill concepts and he's a Grand Servant, you have Tiamat WHO LITERALLY CANNOT DIE UNTIL SHE IS THE LAST LIVING THING ON EARTH(and that's on top of her ungodly levels of durability AFTER BEING DRAGGED TO THE NETHERWORLD FURTHER WEAKENING HER to the point Ea was the only thing that could end her after that), Goetia/Solomon who is just fucking broken(since he's basically God's Messenger/Proxy/Something like that in Fate Lore), Kiara who also needed a massive level of hax just to stop and that's not even getting into the Servants themselves with Karna being hilariously broken with no one to limit his mana consumption, Edmond Dantes who can move so fast he can create literal copies of himself and hold a powerful Demon Pillar at bay by himself, Artoria who has THREE ridiculously broken NP's(Excalibur was able to kill a being that can kill Gods pretty damn easily at possible max power, Rhon(not saying the whole name because I'll butcher it) which is JUST AS POWERFUL and is potentially part of the Root and Avalon which basically says Fuck You to damn near anything) and so and so on and so on...

Composite Bleach is a broken mess of hax but the Fate Universe is full of hax that will make you blush like nothing else(They can't do shit to Velber, The Beasts, Saver, BB integrated with the Moon Cell, hell the Moon Cell itself, Fate/Extra Kiara, etc. NOT A GODDAMNED THING)


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Ugh...
> Guys seriously, I like Bleach, I like giving Bleach the benefit of the doubt because it seems to be the bigger whipping horse out of the HST which is already a whipping horse here...
> 
> But they do not stand a chance against anything within Fate. The Almighty isn't some massive get out of jail free card(Even if said Plot Arrow can only drain his powers for a second, The Almighty does not completely protect Yhwach from getting fucked with by illusions or mind hax, something plenty of Servants have), neither is Visionary(Again, very powerful ability...but it can affect you just as negatively) or Vanishing Point(for fuck sake, Yachiru was able to still remember and avoid his attacks because of sheer reflex and instinct, something MANY Fate Servants have in abundance).
> ...


A) It's CBC vs Fate/GO *servants*
B) You're an heretic for doubting CBC chance of victory


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

svengali said:


> A) It's CBC vs Fate/GO *servants*
> B) You're an heretic for doubting CBC chance of victory



1. Beasts CAN count as Servants see Kiara. It primarily depends on the Beasts' own disposition as Femme Fatale Tiamat could potentially be a Servant, all things considered.

2. Even without Beasts, Saver CAN count as a Servant(though not in ordinary circumstances, but neither can most of the Servant wheel in Grand Order anyway) so that still results in CBC getting their shit pushed in.

3. Too bad, I stand for realism.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Ugh...
> Guys seriously, I like Bleach, I like giving Bleach the benefit of the doubt because it seems to be the bigger whipping horse out of the HST which is already a whipping horse here...
> 
> But they do not stand a chance against anything within Fate. The Almighty isn't some massive get out of jail free card(Even if said Plot Arrow can only drain his powers for a second, The Almighty does not completely protect Yhwach from getting fucked with by illusions or mind hax, something plenty of Servants have), neither is Visionary(Again, very powerful ability...but it can affect you just as negatively) or Vanishing Point(for fuck sake, Yachiru was able to still remember and avoid his attacks because of sheer reflex and instinct, something MANY Fate Servants have in abundance).



That was because Vanishing Point user was even weaker than Yachiru, this thread is basically Urahara whit presence and memory erasure.



Xhominid said:


> You have King Hassan who can kill concepts and he's a Grand Servant, you have Tiamat WHO LITERALLY CANNOT DIE UNTIL SHE IS THE LAST LIVING THING ON EARTH(and that's on top of her ungodly levels of durability AFTER BEING DRAGGED TO THE NETHERWORLD FURTHER WEAKENING HER to the point Ea was the only thing that could end her after that), Goetia/Solomon who is just fucking broken(since he's basically God's Messenger/Proxy/Something like that in Fate Lore), Kiara who also needed a massive level of hax just to stop and that's not even getting into the Servants themselves with Karna being hilariously broken with no one to limit his mana consumption, Edmond Dantes who can move so fast he can create literal copies of himself and hold a powerful Demon Pillar at bay by himself, Artoria who has THREE ridiculously broken NP's(Excalibur was able to kill a being that can kill Gods pretty damn easily at possible max power, Rhon(not saying the whole name because I'll butcher it) which is JUST AS POWERFUL and is potentially part of the Root and Avalon which basically says Fuck You to damn near anything) and so and so on and so on...



The composite Bleach character is dead and can kill everyone on earth if it feels like it, Karna is strong but not broken, Dantes can't be calc and Artoria can't beat precognition.



Xhominid said:


> Composite Bleach is a broken mess of hax but the Fate Universe is full of hax that will make you blush like nothing else(They can't do shit to Velber, The Beasts, Saver, BB integrated with the Moon Cell, hell the Moon Cell itself, Fate/Extra Kiara, etc. NOT A GODDAMNED THING)



All of that is beatable, the servants simply won't win as individual characters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> 2. Even without Beasts, Saver CAN count as a Servant(though not in ordinary circumstances, but neither can most of the Servant wheel in Grand Order anyway) so that still results in CBC getting their shit pushed in.


The fuck Saver is gonna do against CBC?


Xhominid said:


> 3. Too bad, I stand for realism


Fuck realism.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

There is no chance for Fanfic's victory. The GO roster is the biggest available and there's more than enough shit that they can do to that thrash to end him , especially since he has to fight all of them at once. Kiara ,Shiki,Hassan,Solomon,Gil..any servant with potent mind-fuck can likely one-shot. And that's not takigng into account non-standard Servant classes like the Beasts or the teamwork that they might pull of.


----------



## Xhominid (May 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That was because Vanishing Point user was even weaker than Yachiru, this thread is basically Urahara whit presence and memory erasure.



It doesn't matter, you think that the Servants are some weak fodder? Again, most have Instinct as a skill which pretty much work like a mini-Clairvoyance(or Sharingan Precog).

I'm going to have to find the Fate Wikia and seriously point out to you just how ridiculous even some of the most basic skills are in Fate.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> *The composite Bleach character is dead* and can kill everyone on earth if it feels like it, Karna is strong but not broken, Dantes can't be calc and Artoria can't beat precognition.



Yeah after King Hassan/Gil/Karna/Arjuna/etc. basically vapes their asses with their one shot, broken as fuck NPs...
And by the by, the speed I mentioned of Dantes? That's because it's his body adapting to how fast he THINKS. And Artoria with high levels of luck dodged Gae Bolg, which in this universe even a single thrust has a stupidly high chance of piercing your heart and instantly killing you and that was still turned into a heavy wound that cannot heal with time.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> All of that is beatable, since you win against it with servants.
> 
> The servants simply won't win as individual characters.



Saver eats CBC for Breakfast.



svengali said:


> The fuck Saver is gonna do against CBC?



Annihilate them from existence?


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Annihilate them from existence?


CBC can do the same thing.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

svengali said:


> CCC feats don't count.


Wrong.


svengali said:


> The only disgusting thing in this thread is your lack of intelligence.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (May 4, 2018)

There are so many NLFs in this thread that it should be used as an example for newbs.
@iwandesu @MusubiKazesaru 
Can you end our suffering here please ?


----------



## MrTeitoku (May 4, 2018)

Guys what the fuck. I'm all for Bleach winning, but let's not be silly. Comp!Bleach can't do shit against top tiers. That is why no one wants to talk about vs battle with Bleach characters and discuss it's feats.

People start wanking it to the high heavens, and than start insulting those who question it. And that's also why other side start shitting on series as a whole in the Vs community.  It's immature and frankly pathetic.

If this battle was a ladder one, Comp!Bleach could go up to high-top tiers but no higher. All at once, Bleach is stomped. It's that easy


----------



## svengali (May 4, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> There are so many NLFs in this thread that it should be used as an example for newbs.
> @iwandesu @MusubiKazesaru
> Can you end our suffering here please ?


What's wrong ? Can't handle my banter? Pathetic

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 4, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> It doesn't matter, you think that the Servants are some weak fodder? Again, most have Instinct as a skill which pretty much work like a mini-Clairvoyance(or Sharingan Precog).
> 
> I'm going to have to find the Fate Wikia and seriously point out to you just how ridiculous even some of the most basic skills are in Fate



99% are weak fodder. Best attack is EA, best defense Avalon, best Authority BB, best melee CCC servants.



Xhominid said:


> Yeah after King Hassan/Gil/Karna/Arjuna/etc. basically vapes their asses with their one shot, broken as fuck NPs...
> And by the by, the speed I mentioned of Dantes? That's because it's his body adapting to how fast he THINKS. And Artoria with high levels of luck dodged Gae Bolg, which in this universe even a single thrust has a stupidly high chance of piercing your heart and instantly killing you and that was still turned into a heavy wound that cannot heal with time.



King Hassan is dangerous because of his conceptual damage, something that he will never land because he needs to cut the target with his sword. Karna, Arjuna and Gilgamesh are irrelevant.



Xhominid said:


> Saver eats CBC for Breakfast.



Is that even a servant?

And probably doesn't since it was beaten by Excalibur.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------

